# Chord Mojo vs. OPPO HA-2SE Comparison Review



## bpandbass

*Introduction*
  
 With my iPhone 7 no longer having a headphone jack, and with the portable headphone amplifier and DAC market getting more competitive than ever, I thought it was time to consider making the switch from my larger Schiit Audio Lyr 2 class A hybrid desktop amp, and an external DAC, to an all-in-one portable unit. The two of such devices I tried, in order to see which one would win me over, were the OPPO Digital HA2-SE, and the Chord Electronics Mojo. While these two devices are in my opinion geared toward a different type of user (and price should be an indicator, with the OPPO being USD 300 and the Chord being USD 600), I nonetheless thought it would be worthwhile to compare the two to see if the Mojo really is worth double the price, or for the average person the HA-2SE is the better value proposition. 
  
_*Packaging*_
  
 Both devices ship with nice packaging, with the OPPO being a large box than the Mojo.
  

  
  
 What comes in the box, on the other hand, is different...
  

  
  
 In the HA2-SE's packaging, you get a USB Micro-to-Micro OTG cable for use with your Android phone, you get a 3.5-to-3.5 interconnect cable for using line out to an amplifier or from another device with a 3.5mm jack, a short USB-A to Lightning cable for use with your iOS handset, two silicone bands for strapping your DAP to the HA2-SE, a Micro USB charge and sync cable, and 5v/5 amp quick charging power adaptor. Everything you need to connect HA-2SE to your computer/DAP and get it up and running is all there. 
  
 The Chord comes with a 2 inch Micro USB cable....and that's all you get for your king's ransom of 600 dollars. But more on the skimpy accessories later. 
  
  
*Form Factor*
  

  
  
  
 Both the HA-2SE and Mojo are devices one can be proud to own. Both the HA-2SE and the Mojo are made from Anodized aluminum and both exude quality. The OPPO is the same length of an iPhone 6/6s/7 4.7 inch model, and is a couple ounces heavier, with a solid but not overly heavy feel. It feels well balanced in the hand, and is about a third of an inch thick. The HA-2SE also comes wrapped in a genuine pebble-grain leather cover with white stitching, so it has extra tactility to keep in your grasp, and does not need a case. The Mojo takes up about the same footprint as a deck of 52 cards, or a pack of cigarettes. It only comes in an anodized black finish, and has three acrylic marbles that light up different colors and function as volume controls and a power button. They rattle slightly if you shake the Mojo, but other than that it is an incredibly solid little device that feels considerably heavier than its footprint would suggest (0.4 pounds or 0.18 Kg). It also is rather slippery compared to the leather-wrapped HA2-SE. 
  
 The controls are different. The Mojo has 2 buttons to control the digital volume adjustment, no gain or boost settings, and no manual input selector (inputs are handled automatically with USB prioritized). The HA2-SE has more hardware features available, and more little trinkets and buttons. The volume/power knob is analog, and has a satisfyingly oily feel while it is being turned, in addition to a knurled finish to grip onto. The battery status indicator button illuminates a total of 4 lights when you press it, much like a MacBook. The input elector is aluminum finished, and the bass boost and gain switches are metal switches like the mute switch on iPhones. The HA-2SE has more nice little finishes than the Mojo, which has a very simplified but elegant control layout.  
  
 The HA-2SE is made in the People's Republic of China, while the Mojo is made in England, UK. 
  

  
  
*Input Options*
  
 The HA-2SE and Mojo have a few different inputs, and this reflects the target audience, what each company expects the respective users of the devices to prioritize, and which sort of gear they expect their devices to be plugged into. 
  
 The HA2-SE has three input options: a 3.5mm line-in jack, a Micro USB for use with a computer or an Android phone or DAP, and a USB A port for connecting to an iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad. OPPO clearly intended for the HA2-SE to be used by the average consumer who would likely plug their MP3 player, cell phone or laptop into the HA-2SE, and the amplifier comes appropriately accessorized. 
  
 The Mojo on the other hand comes with three different connectors: a Micro USB, much like the HA-2SE; a 3.5mm coaxial input; and an optical SPDIF/TOSLINK input. These input options suggest that Chord intends for the Mojo to be run primarily off of higher end equipment and DAPs, which means that the Mojo was intended to be purchased by more seasoned audiophiles, or users with more disposable income to buy more niche dedicated DAPs like Astell and Kern AK100s, AK120s, AK240s that have more exotic digital output peripheries. There is no line-in analog input, only 3 digital inputs. Different devices for different market demographics, it would seem. 
  

  
  
 Connecting to an iPhone with the Mojo and the HA-2SE is also a different story. The HA-2SE uses a USB A port, which allows you to connect any sort of MFI-certified USB-to-Lightning cable you want into the HA-2SE. The lightning cable that comes with the HA-2SE picks up fizzing and radio antenna interference from the iPhone when the phone is receiving a radio signal, but other lightning cables I plugged into the device did not have this interference problem. The HA-2SE also fits nicely to the iPhone to create a fairly streamlined package.
  

  
  
 The Mojo, on the other hand, does not have a USB A port, which means that in order to connect it to your iPhone, you must use a male-to-female USB to Lightning adaptor. Apple sells the USB Camera Adaptor for 30 dollars, so if you want to use the Mojo with an iPhone, then you need to add another 30 dollars on top of the purchase price. And when you connect the Mojo to your iPhone, you get this:
  


 The Chord Mojo CAN be accessorized with a USB module, which you can plug the 
 iPhone Camera adaptor into, but the Mojo accessories pack is an extra 100 dollars on top of the 30 for the adaptor. The Mojo when connected to the iPhone also picks up radio antenna interference when it is close proximity to the phone, so you need to either have airplane mode on, or simply use a longer Micro USB cable. *FiiO does sell their own micro USB to Lightning cable for 30 dollars, and I have heard that it works on the Mojo, but I cannot confirm this myself.* Either way, there are a few connectivity options for hooking your Mojo up to an iPhone, so be creative.
  
 For iPhone users, the Chord Mojo is less _intuitive_ to connect to an iOS device in comparison to the HA-2SE. And in addition, since the HA-2SE uses a USB A port, you can use approximately 2000 mAh of its 3000 mAh battery to charge an iPhone. It is not a life-changing feature, as the HA-2SE charges the iPhone slowly and will stop charging the iPhone after the battery of the HA-2SE drops to 25 percent, but it still is a nice little additional feature to have in case your iPhone is going dead.
  
*Batteries*
  
 The HA-2SE has a 3,000 mAh battery, and with the Quickcharge cable and power brick included, will charge from empty to full in 1.5 hours. The battery is rated at 7 hours when using the amp and DAC and plugged into a moderate load headphone, and about 13 hours when just using the line-in and bypassing the DAC stage. I found this rating to be accurate, with the HA-2SE delivering close to the advertised figures. The fast charging ability is another big plus with the HA-2SE. 
  
 The Mojo, on the other hand, takes approximately 4 hours to charge when plugged into a 1 amp power connection. Chord does not specify the size of the battery, but if the Mojo limits the power input to 1 amp maximum and does not slow the charging speed when the Mojo reaches a higher charging level, I may be able to say that the battery is probably around 4,000 mAh. Using the DAC stage is mandatory, so with a modest IEM or headphone load the Mojo is rated at 10 hours of battery life, more than the HA-2SE. I have also found the battery life to be consistent with what Chord states. Note that the Mojo has a separate Micro USB input for charging from syncing, in order to cut down on USB bus power noise. 
  
*Power Outputs*
  
 The Mojo has ​more power than the HA-2SE, with the HA-2SE having a maximum output of 300 mW at 16 ohms and 30 mW at 300 ohms, and the Mojo at 720 mW at 8 ohms and 35 mW at 600 ohms. I found that the Mojo was able to push my headphones cleaner and louder, but for users with somewhat efficient headphones like the Sony MDR-Z7 and Oppo PM3 should have plenty of power for your needs. 
  
*DAC Performance*
  
 Both the Mojo and HA-2SE can handle a maximum of 32 bits and support DSD files, with the Mojo having a maximum upsampling rate of 768 kHz, while the HA-2SE with a maximum of 384 kHz. 
  
*UPDATE*: Due to a discrepancy pointed out by another user, the the Mojo does *NOT* have a true line-out setting. That setting is just a 3v fixed volume out. The HA-2SE is the *ONLY *device of these two that can function as a line-out DAC. 
  
*And finally, the Sound Quality*
  
 For this test, I used my Audioquest Nighthawk and AKG K712 Pro.
  
 Both devices perform exceptionally well, with each one a dynamic and engaging sound signature. I would say that the Mojo has a highly refined, neutral-to-slightly-dark, powerful sound with a very agreeable frequency range from top to bottom with tons of detail. The HA-2SE on the other hand has a more forward, more treble-sparkly sound signature. The HA-2SE, in comparison to the Mojo, has a noticeably brighter sound that makes it sound larger in the soundstage compared side by side, whereas the Mojo is comparatively darker. This treble energy on the HA-2SE is likely due to the slightly mid-to-treble-forward sound signature of its Sabre ESS DAC chip. There is some "Sabre Glare" present, but it only presents itself when paired to more forward headphones. Here is my comparison with both devices paired with different headphones. 
  
 Audioquest Nighthawk:
  
 Both the Mojo and the HA-2SE paired equally well with the Nighthawk, bringing in the midrange and tightening up the bass, which tends to dominate the Nighthawk, and often has that "ambient" or "always on" sound signature that adds to the liquid feel of the headphone, but can make the vocals feel somewhat distant or overwhelming when the Nighthawk is not given enough power. I would have to give the slight nudge here to the HA-2SE, as it gives the Nighthawk midrange more presence, and it adds to a more engaging experience. The Mojo is no slouch though, and I would gladly take it paired with the Nighthawk. 
  
 AKG K712 Pro:
  
 Now here is where the "Sabre Glare" problem with the HA-2SE begins to show its ugly side, especially when hooked up to a mid-forward headphone. Allow me to explain. AKGs are known for having a 1-2 kHz energy peak in what is called the presence region. This is where contralto singers (e.g. Adele, Rebecca Ferguson, and Alicia Keys) dominate in the frequency spectrum. This for some people provides a more raw and authentic and engaging sound experience, but for many other people this shoutiness is what gives AKGs an unfavorable reputation as being grating headphones to listen to horns, saxophones and women singers. And while the K712 has less of this peak than its Q701 and K701 siblings, it still exhibits this trait to a certain extent. And the HA-2SE's glare, in combination with the K712's glare at this same frequency, ends up being a harsh and stressed sound that got on my nerves after a while. The Mojo with its somewhat darker sound, thicker bass sound and additional power to drive the K712, was a far better pairing with the K712, and did not exhibit those harsh treble spikes like the HA-2SE did. 
  
 Overall, I found the Mojo's somewhat darker and smoother sound signature to work better with a wider variety of headphones, from dark and bass-heavy to lean and bright. The HA-2SE is most in its element when driving fairly efficient, dark headphones that could use some extra treble energy to bring forward more dynamics. I prefer a darker sound signature with my equipment since I find it behaves better with more headphones, but if you prefer a brighter and more forward sound signature, then the HA-2SE is the one for you. The bass boost was a nice feature to have on the HA-2SE that I wish the Mojo had, and it was a great way to add some more bass to headphones that may not have enough bass thump, such as the Beyerdynamic DT880 or the AKG K612 or K712. 
  
  
*Conclusion: Which One Should You Get?*
  
 Choosing between the HA2-SE and the Mojo is rather simple. If you want the best value device for your money, and you are primarily an average consumer who uses their Android or iOS smartphone for a source device, then the HA-2SE is hands down the one for you. It comes with all the accessory attachments you could want, and the ability to charge the iPhone is a huge plus. In addition, the quick charging capability is a big bonus, especially if you use Samsung or OPPO phones that support this feature and you want to get your portable amp/DAC up and running for use on the go. The line-in jack is also a big plus if you want to stretch out the battery life on the HA-2SE. 
  
 If you have a large fleet of headphones and sensitive IEMs that vary widely in sound signatures from dark to bright, you have a need for a more powerful device, and you use more boutique DAPs such as Astell and Kern devices that use coaxial or SPDIF outputs, or you use higher end receivers and CD players, then the Mojo is the device you should consider. You are paying twice the price to get probably the most high-end DAC in a pocketable DAC/amp unit. 
  
 For 90 percent of you out there on Head-Fi, go with the HA-2SE. You will not be disappointed. And for those of you to whom those more niche factors are relevant, give the Mojo a try at your local Hifi store or headphone meet up. Chances are you will be pleasantly surprised by how much performance you can get in such a little device, and how well it goes with picky headphones. Stay tuned for my Chord Mojo Review, and thanks for your time.


----------



## Mython

bpandbass said:


> For iPhone users, the Chord Mojo is torturous mess of adaptors to connect to an iOS device in comparison to the HA-2SE.


 
  
   
 

 Anyone with an ounce of initiative can find a single cable to circumvent the need for Apple's CCK.


----------



## LWR999

Thanks for taking the time to review.
  
 For such a subjective decision, your conclusion is a little too definitive for my taste.
  
 The idea that Head-Fi has 90% of its members willing to settle on quality in order to save $300 did make me laugh out loud.
  
 I have both the HA-2 and the Mojo. In my collection of SE846, HD800S, Focal Elear, ETHER and ETHER C Flow, the Mojo is a clear winner over the HA-2 in terms of sound quality.
  
 As for the cabling, I don't want a manufacturer to focus on supplying every cabling option at lowest cost. I want them to build a great DAC, with style, quality and usability with the right range of inputs for me to find my own optimum cabling solution. I'd prefer the everything-in-one-box solution to is left to the non-enthusiast market.


----------



## kendavis

mython said:


> Anyone with an ounce of initiative can find a single cable to circumvent the need for Apple's CCK.


 
 For those of us who lack even an ounce of initiative, can you point us to such a cable... please.


----------



## NA Blur

First, thanks for the review and comparison. Second, a correction should be made to the Mojo section regarding the line-out because the Mojo does NOT have a true line out as the signal still goes thru the amp making this not ideal for running it as a standalone DAC. Lastly, could you compare the EMI noise issues with both because the Mojo is terrible in this regard? When powered and receiving a signal via USB the EMI distortion is very bad. This is strange because the case is metal indicating the noise is coming from the USB bus section inside the Mojo most likely.


----------



## Mython

kendavis said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with an ounce of initiative can find a single cable to circumvent the need for Apple's CCK.
> ...


 

 Look for the sub-section with the red star ★:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post#post_11992416


----------



## Mython

na blur said:


> a correction should be made to the Mojo section regarding the line-out because the Mojo does NOT have a true line out as the signal still goes thru the amp making this not ideal for running it as a standalone DAC.


 
  
 A correction should be made to your correction.
  
 Mojo does not have an 'amp', in the conventional sense.
  
 If you would like to gain a more thorough understanding of how Mojos output stage is unconventional, in this regard, then there is some in-depth explanation from Rob Watts (Mojos designer) in *post #3 of the main Mojo thread*, specifically in the sub-section entitled *'About Mojos output stage'*
  
  


na blur said:


> Lastly, could you compare the EMI noise issues with both because the Mojo is terrible in this regard? When powered and receiving a signal via USB the EMI distortion is very bad. This is strange because the case is metal indicating the noise is coming from the USB bus section inside the Mojo most likely.


 
  
  
 Firstly, Mojo is not alone in experiencing occasional EMI issues. This is due to the USB cable acting as an antenna, and carrying RF into the analogue sections of Mojos circuitry.
  
 With that said, there are some things that can be tried, often with good success. A common one is to apply a ferrite core/choke around the USB or Co-axial cable:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Bluecell-Magnetic-Ferrite-Suppressor-diameter/dp/B00MFCLW58


----------



## Ghost Pack

mython said:


> Anyone with an ounce of initiative can find a single cable to circumvent the need for Apple's CCK.


 
 The Chord Mojo does not contain any authentication chip or Apple OTG compatible firmware and thus REQUIRES an Apple CCK or similar cable. This is stated numerous times on the Mojo information page, the Mojo manual, and by many distributors such as Moon Audio.


----------



## Mython

ghost pack said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with an ounce of initiative can find a single cable to circumvent the need for Apple's CCK.
> ...


 
  
  
 No, it is _not_ false.
  
 I didn't say use an ordinary cable.
  
 I said a CCK-*circumvention* cable.
  
 You are correct that Mojo does not contain an MFI/CCK chip, but there are many third party cables available which either cull an MFI chip from a genuine Apple CCK, or use some other undisclosed method for fooling iOS. These cables can definitely allow Mojo to function successfully without needing a conventional Apple Camera Connection Kit in between the iDevice and Mojo.
  
 The reason Moon Audio do not supply these is because Moon Audio is based in the USA and (quite understandably) they don't wish to risk Apple suing them for cheating their MFI protocol. Chord Electronics do not officially recommend use of third-party CCK-circumvention cables, since this might displease Apple, too.
  
 But for customers around the world who wish to get around Apple's self-serving MFI encryption, without having to tolerate the additional cumbersome CCK, it is very easy to purchase one of the 3rd-party CCK-circumvention cables from one of numerous vendors (most often in China). As I posted, above, earlier, I've provided a helpful list of such cables, right here on Head-fi.


----------



## Ghost Pack

Oh, I apologize. I didn't see your follow up posts before I posted this and I assumed you were talking about a diy lightning to micro usb (I've had a few people ask me to make such a cable). Your list is actually quite helpful and I'll link people who ask to it in the future.


----------



## Mython

ghost pack said:


> Oh, I apologize. I didn't see your follow up posts before I posted this and I assumed you were talking about a diy lightning to micro usb (I've had a few people ask me to make such a cable). Your list is actually quite helpful and I'll link people who ask to it in the future.


 
  
  
 It's cool, and I apologise if I seemed abrupt.
  
 I was just being matter-of-fact, rather than agitated, so I hope I didn't come across that way


----------



## Ghost Pack

Same here. Subtlety is not a strong suit of internet communication


----------



## psikey

And the reason Chord Mojo does not have the Apple chip is because Apple demand full details of the device being used and seeing as Chord are using a very specialised custom built system not using off the shelf DAC chips they don't want Apple reverse engineering it a few years down the road claiming its their invention.
  
 I've also had the Oppo HA2 and didn't sound much different to my phones output to be honest (and returned). I found the Dragonfly Red better (but returned due to Android volume issues) and the Mojo a significant improvement (kept).
  
 I do only listen with Shure SE846's though so can't comment on performance with other IEM's/Headphones. Stopped looking for others now as I still preferred my SE846's to Sen HD800S and I can't afford any Noble K10/Encore/Katana (never come up cheap 2nd hand either).
  
  
 Note, this was the original HA2 I'm referring to so I suppose I should try the HA2 SE really. I do like the style/size etc. of the HA2/SE but other reviews I read seemed to rate the Dragonfly Red over the HS2 SE.


----------



## faw88

> *DAC Performance*
> 
> Both the Mojo and HA-2SE can handle a maximum of 32 bits and support DSD files, with the Mojo having a maximum upsampling rate of 768 kHz, while the HA-2SE with a maximum of 384 kHz. *Both the HA-2SE and Mojo can operate as line-out devices*, allowing you to use them as standalone DACs with your higher-powered desktop headphone amplifier, speakers or stereo unit. Both require a 3.5mm to RCA cable to plug into most amplifiers. I did not run either device on a desktop rig, so I cannot comment on the sound, but having line out adds extra value to the devices, and can make them your new desktop DAC section. Since the Mojo has some of the most advanced DAC technology out there aside from the higher end Chord Mojo and Dave, and perhaps another UK-made product, the Meridian Audio Prime, it will make an excellent DAC stage in your desktop system.


 
  
 NO! ONLY the HA-2SE can operate as a pure line out device. NOT the mojo. Its Misleading reviews like these that made me purchase the mojo in the first place. It cannot function as a line out DAC. Simply not possible to bypass the amplifier section. the 2 button combo for pre-amp is just a volume preset, at which it gives 2v output, nothing else. Its very misleading. 
 I required a Portable DAC to use with my car audio system which has its own high end amplifiers. Mojo amplification made the sound horrible. the HA-2 on the other hand has pure line out which bypasses its amplifier completely so you can just utilize that brilliant sabre chip, and it sounds amazing with external amplification. 
 Dont get me wrong, I love the mojo, Its brilliant with my headphones. But I love my HA-2SE more as its much more versatile, and sounds almost equally good. 
  
 EDIT : My initial speculation was incorrect, The Confusion was Caused by the fact that on Line-Out mode mojo gives out 3v RMS which turned out to be 'too hot' for my system. Rob Watts was kind enough to point out that this can be resolved by a simply decreasing the Volume 10 points to 0.95v RMS.
 What I gather is that the Mojo does not have a separate amplifier stage and hence the output from the mojo is theoretically the output from a 'DAC' with no added amplification and an analogue stage which is very clean.


----------



## faw88

psikey said:


> And the reason Chord Mojo does not have the Apple chip is because Apple demand full details of the device being used and seeing as Chord are using a very specialised custom built system not using off the shelf DAC chips they don't want Apple reverse engineering it a few years down the road claiming its their invention.
> 
> I've also had the Oppo HA2 and didn't sound much different to my phones output to be honest (and returned). I found the Dragonfly Red better (but returned due to Android volume issues) and the Mojo a significant improvement (kept).
> 
> ...


 

 Try the HA-2SE with your 846's on low gain. It is brilliant with IEM's. my Westones really do shine on the OPPO compared to my mojo, its just very very smooth and refined. I don't personally have the 846's but I've seen many people over at the HA2-se section who say that its the best sound they've heard from their 846's even compared to certain AK DAC's


----------



## psikey

faw88 said:


> Try the HA-2SE with your 846's on low gain. It is brilliant with IEM's. my Westones really do shine on the OPPO compared to my mojo, its just very very smooth and refined. I don't personally have the 846's but I've seen many people over at the HA2-se section who say that its the best sound they've heard from their 846's even compared to certain AK DAC's


 
  
 The original HA2 has so much background hiss with the SE846's I could'nt listen to it. I even contacted Oppo and they said it could be an issue for the 9 Ohm SE846's as one of lowest impedance IEMS's. Have they fixed the noise level with the SE ? 
  
 I'm happy now with my SE846/Mojo combination. If I spend more money now it will be to add the Chord Poly to my Mojo or buy a fully featured streaming DAP like the Pioneer 300R or the upcoming Fiio X5 3rd gen.


----------



## faw88

psikey said:


> The original HA2 has so much background hiss with the SE846's I could'nt listen to it. I even contacted Oppo and they said it could be an issue for the 9 Ohm SE846's as one of lowest impedance IEMS's. Have they fixed the noise level with the SE ?
> 
> I'm happy now with my SE846/Mojo combination. If I spend more money now it will be to add the Chord Poly to my Mojo or buy a fully featured streaming DAP like the Pioneer 300R or the upcoming Fiio X5 3rd gen.


 

 Well I can only speak for the SE, and theres no hiss here. But the 846 are very low impedance so I can understand theres always a chance. my westones are 30ohm and I've never had hiss on the mojo or the ha2. the issue with mojo is that its a bit harsh to my ears, and it can be fatiguing. compared to the oppo which is just so smooth, I can listen to the oppo all day. And its not just me, I thought I had gone crazy by preferring the ha2-se over the mojo, so I had a group of friends (who knew nothing about different dacs and amp) A-B the mojo vs ha2-se. ALL of them separately preferred the sound of the ha2se some even immediately like a reflex. The headphones I used for this test were HE400i, not the IEM's though. I know this is not a scientific test or anything, but to my ears the oppo just sounds 'better'.
  
 I'm Also looking forward to the upcoming X5 3rd gen, I think sonically it'll be way better than the pioneer, which is essentially the onkyo dp-x1. and the onkyo lacks the oomph required to power the 400i's. When looking for a DAP i think its better to prefer the sonic acumen rather than other specs like processor and RAM, You can get that stuff out of a phone. That being said, I fear the X5 might be a bit slow and laggy due to its Dated RockChip processor and only 1gb of ram. But I'm also looking to get one as soon as its available. Poly, I'm sure I'll acquire somewhere down the line, Not at this point in time though, maybe in the summer. Let the price simmer down a little.


----------



## psikey

faw88 said:


> Well I can only speak for the SE, and theres no hiss here. But the 846 are very low impedance so I can understand theres always a chance. my westones are 30ohm and I've never had hiss on the mojo or the ha2. the issue with mojo is that its a bit harsh to my ears, and it can be fatiguing. compared to the oppo which is just so smooth, I can listen to the oppo all day. And its not just me, I thought I had gone crazy by preferring the ha2-se over the mojo, so I had a group of friends (who knew nothing about different dacs and amp) A-B the mojo vs ha2-se. ALL of them separately preferred the sound of the ha2se some even immediately like a reflex. The headphones I used for this test were HE400i, not the IEM's though. I know this is not a scientific test or anything, but to my ears the oppo just sounds 'better'.
> 
> I'm Also looking forward to the upcoming X5 3rd gen, I think sonically it'll be way better than the pioneer, which is essentially the onkyo dp-x1. and the onkyo lacks the oomph required to power the 400i's. When looking for a DAP i think its better to prefer the sonic acumen rather than other specs like processor and RAM, You can get that stuff out of a phone. That being said, I fear the X5 might be a bit slow and laggy due to its Dated RockChip processor and only 1gb of ram. But I'm also looking to get one as soon as its available.


 
  
 One of the things many agree on with the Mojo is that its not fatiguing and you can listen all day. That's certainly the case with my SE846's but then they don't have overly bright treble. Synergy with different ear/headphones will obviously be a factor.


----------



## Badfish5446

faw88 said:


> NO! ONLY the HA-2SE can operate as a pure line out device. NOT the mojo. Its Misleading reviews like these that made me purchase the mojo in the first place. It cannot function as a line out DAC. Simply not possible to bypass the amplifier section. the 2 button combo for pre-amp is just a volume preset, at which it gives 2v output, nothing else. Its very misleading.
> 
> 
> I required a Portable DAC to use with my car audio system which has its own high end amplifiers. Mojo amplification made the sound horrible. the HA-2 on the other hand has pure line out which bypasses its amplifier completely so you can just utilize that brilliant sabre chip, and it sounds amazing with external amplification.
> ...






Line Out is an output specification (Vrms, V peak to peak) so that you don't output a signal level that causes the downstream amplifier to clip.  Topology has almost nothing to do with it.  The only time I would be concerned about whether or not a device utilizes an all in one jack or a separate jacks for variable out vs. line out is if the volume control methodology was suspect (digital volume that reduces bit depth).  As far as I am aware the Mojo is not known for a poorly implemented volume control so I'm really not sure what all the fuss is about.


----------



## faw88

badfish5446 said:


> faw88 said:
> 
> 
> > NO! ONLY the HA-2SE can operate as a pure line out device. NOT the mojo. Its Misleading reviews like these that made me purchase the mojo in the first place. It cannot function as a line out DAC. Simply not possible to bypass the amplifier section. the 2 button combo for pre-amp is just a volume preset, at which it gives 2v output, nothing else. Its very misleading.
> ...


 
  
 Pure LINE OUT : only utilize the DAC and give output signal bypassing the amplifier. the signal can then be amplified using any external amp. What mojo does is that it just adjusts the volume to a 2V setting. It causes severe clipping and distortion on my external Car amplifiers.


----------



## faw88

psikey said:


> One of the things many agree on with the Mojo is that its not fatiguing and you can listen all day. That's certainly the case with my SE846's but then they don't have overly bright treble. Synergy with different ear/headphones will obviously be a factor.


 

 I guess I've had a different experience then. I don't usually go on what other people say, this is just my personal opinion. I have them both, and I like them both. but the mojo treble is too bright for my taste. especially when using westones it becomes unbearable. but then again your shure are a more balanced pair and they don't have particular emphasis on treble. thats why the mojo must be making them sound very good.


----------



## Mython

faw88 said:


> Pure LINE OUT : only utilize the DAC and give output signal bypassing the amplifier. the signal can then be amplified using any external amp. What mojo does is that it just adjusts the volume to a 2V setting. It causes severe clipping and distortion on my external Car amplifiers.


 
  
  
 No, Mojos Line-out preset is *3V*, not 2V. That may very well explain your experience of clipping on your car amplifiers. Mojo can very easily be set to 1.9v output.
  
  
 Please see the section entitled *"Setting Mojo to Line-Level"*, in post #3 of the main Mojo thread.
  
  
  
  
 Incidentally, please also see my *earlier response about Mojos output stage*.


----------



## faw88

mython said:


> No, Mojos Line-out preset is *3V*, not 2V. That may very well explain your experience of clipping on your car amplifiers. Mojo can very easily be set to 1.9v output.
> 
> 
> Please see the section entitled *"Setting Mojo to Line-Level"*, in post #3 of the main Mojo thread.
> ...


 

 Right, 3v or 2v in both cases its amplified. What you're trying to tell me is theoretical. what I've EXPERIENCED, is that you cannot bypass the amplifier. its as simple as that, I have also tried to lower the volume on the mojo, following the instructions in your post. Mojo with an external amp is useless. You must understand that I have a high end audio setup in my car with a focal amplifiers and focal components along with a pioneer 8750 head-unit and a DSP with crossover. I thought I could use mojo to decode DSD through its brilliant DAC, but it DOES NOT work. it causes clipping and at lower mojo volumes the sound is just horrible. On the other hand, I have used the oppo with its pure line out through its sabre dac and its just a different world. even my FIIO E18 sounds 10 times better when used as a LINE-OUT into my car. I'll see If I can shoot a video showing exactly what I'm experiencing, if I get the time. 
 now please don't get triggered. I have not implied that the fiio is better than mojo, it is not. but when it comes to using the mojo as a standalone DAC, Its not possible and frankly the information implying that it is, is very misleading.


----------



## Mython

faw88 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > No, Mojos Line-out preset is *3V*, not 2V. That may very well explain your experience of clipping on your car amplifiers. Mojo can very easily be set to 1.9v output.
> ...


 
  
  
 Relax; there's no 'triggering' going on.
  
 We're just talking.
  
  
 I've lost count of the number of people who've reported happily using Mojo to feed active loudspeakers or fullsize amps, with none of the issues you describe.
  
 I myself have used Mojo to feed a signal to my fullsize amp; again, with no issues.
  
  
 So the disparity between their experience and mine, vs yours, is peculiar.


----------



## MarkF786

bpandbass said:


> *... *I nonetheless thought it would be worthwhile to compare the two to see if the Mojo really is worth double the price...
> 
> ... Just keep in mind that you are paying twice the price to get probably the most high-end DAC in a pocketable DAC/amp unit.


 
  
 Savvy shoppers can often find the Mojo at a discount for $400 to $450.  At that price, it's well worth the increase in sound quality, and a better value.
  
 I've yet to see the HA-2SE available for a discount below the $300 MSRP.  That, along with the lesser sound quality, makes it much less of a value - especially considering some consider the AudioQuest DragonFly Red to offer superior sound for $100 less.
  
 To share some comments from WhatHiFi's summary of the two:
  
 "Even at £399, we have to conclude that the Mojo is a bargain."
  
 "The HA-2 SE’s only niggling problem is the Audioquest DragonFly Red USB DAC. Not only is it £100 cheaper but it also delivers a slightly subtler, more rhythmically surefooted sound."


----------



## x RELIC x

faw88 said:


> Right, 3v or 2v in both cases its amplified. *What you're trying to tell me is theoretical*. what I've EXPERIENCED, is that you cannot bypass the amplifier. its as simple as that, I have also tried to lower the volume on the mojo, following the instructions in your post. Mojo with an external amp is useless. You must understand that I have a high end audio setup in my car with a focal amplifiers and focal components along with a pioneer 8750 head-unit and a DSP with crossover. I thought I could use mojo to decode DSD through its brilliant DAC, but it DOES NOT work. it causes clipping and at lower mojo volumes the sound is just horrible. On the other hand, I have used the oppo with its pure line out through its sabre dac and its just a different world. even my FIIO E18 sounds 10 times better when used as a LINE-OUT into my car. I'll see If I can shoot a video showing exactly what I'm experiencing, if I get the time.
> now please don't get triggered. I have not implied that the fiio is better than mojo, it is not. but when it comes to using the mojo as a standalone DAC, Its not possible and frankly the information implying that it is, is very misleading.




Simply to get the facts straight here, the Mojo does not have a seperate amp section like conventional DAC/amp devices. It drives headphones from the analogue output from the DAC, just like other conventional devices' line-out. The difference is this is done 100% of the time with the Mojo and is clean enough to drive headphones without the need for a seperate analogue filter or gain stage. All the Chord DACs' analogue stage have is the critical I/V conversion, which is the same as other conventional DACs line-out. You can read about it directly from the Mojo designer who has posted extensively here on Head Fi about his designs, just to keep the facts straight and prevent misleading comments saying the topology is theoretical. In fact the designer has posted pictures of the internal circuit board and this shows to those that can recognize how the topology works there is no seperate amp stage.

As for the Line-out from the HA-2SE it's a mere 1V output which would explain why your car audio isn't clipping compared to the Mojo set to 2V or 3V (this is the only explanation possible, really, as too why you're hearing clipping with the Mojo). My 370z 'premium' audio system clips with the X5's 1.7V line-out. Some car audio inputs don't adhere to home audio tolerances and many car stereos can't accept a high voltage level input.


----------



## faw88

x relic x said:


> Simply to get the facts straight here, the Mojo does not have a seperate amp section like conventional DAC/amp devices. It drives headphones from the analogue output from the DAC, just like other conventional devices' line-out. The difference is this is done 100% of the time with the Mojo and is clean enough to drive headphones without the need for a seperate analogue filter or gain stage. All the Chord DACs' analogue stage have is the critical I/V conversion, which is the same as other conventional DACs line-out. You can read about it directly from the Mojo designer who has posted extensively here on Head Fi about his designs, just to keep the facts straight and prevent misleading comments saying the topology is theoretical. In fact the designer has posted pictures of the internal circuit board and this shows to those that can recognize how the topology works there is no seperate amp stage.
> 
> As for the Line-out from the HA-2SE it's a mere 1V output which would explain why your car audio isn't clipping compared to the Mojo set to 2V or 3V (this is the only explanation possible, really, as too why you're hearing clipping with the Mojo). My 370z 'premium' audio system clips with the X5's 1.7V line-out. Some car audio inputs don't adhere to home audio tolerances and many car stereos can't accept a high voltage level input.


 

 Alright, But Strictly from a practical perspective, I have 2 portable dac/amps which claim to have a 'line-out' (fiio e18 and oppo), both of them work perfectly on the system that I have. Mojo doesn't. Thats all I'm trying to say. I think the limitation with the mojo is the fact that it doesn't have a separate amp stage (for this specific purpose only) But it is getting the power to drive even large headphones from somewhere, be it analogue gain. The purpose of having a separate line out from the DAC is to get as clean a signal as possible without any added "power" or "amplification". For example the new schiit fulla2 has an option to bypass the amp completely and give a very clean signal.
  
 In car audio, the more physical filters you add to the sound, the worse the sound gets, for example, If I want my mids to only produce mid frequencies I can add a filter to that speaker either on the headunit or the amplifier or the DSP. But if I add 2 filters of the same frequencies at say, the amplifier and the headunit the sound worsens and there is a considerable increase in noise. 
  
 Now having said that, my theory is that In order to produce a clean input to the amp I need to bypass any prior 'amplifications and/or gains'. maybe thats the reason the oppo and fiio work better. Although I will try to set My mojo to volume levels which correspond to 1V output and see how it turns out. I'd be really happy if I can get the mojo to work over there.


----------



## Ghost Pack

You seem to be under the impression that a DAC stage doesn't already have an amplifier in it. In order to get a line level signal you need to buffer (read "amplify") the extremely low level signal coming from the actual DAC chip. In a traditional DAC -> Amplifier setup, you actually have 3 amplification stages, a voltage or a current amplifier from the DAC chip (depending on implementation), a voltage "pre-amp" stage in the amplifier, and a current "power" stage in the amplifier.
  
 I'm not an expert on the Mojo, but from what was said here it looks like the Mojo uses a current amplifier directly following its FPGA DAC chip, which it uses to drive headphones. If you set the output of this stage to 1V RMS it will function as a line out, as it has exactly the same components as a traditional stand alone DAC. The only difference you should notice if you set the output correctly is a slightly higher noise floor, as you're running the buffer at a very low output level compared to what it normally outputs. The distortion you're getting is almost certainly due to clipping. In the case of a car stereo, it probably has some sort of smart level detection system that lets it compress (soft clip) the input signal so you don't accidentally destroy your car speakers.


----------



## x RELIC x

faw88 said:


> Alright, But Strictly from a practical perspective, I have 2 portable dac/amps which claim to have a 'line-out' (fiio e18 and oppo), both of them work perfectly on the system that I have. Mojo doesn't. Thats all I'm trying to say.
> 
> .....




For sure, absolutely, convenience and usability are certainly great reasons for preferring gear, especially with these two components.




faw88 said:


> ...
> 
> The purpose of having a separate line out from the DAC is to get as clean a signal as possible without any added "power" or "amplification".
> 
> ...




This is exactly why the Mojo does not have an extra analogue gain stage after the discrete DAC. The designer does this specifically for transparency and also feels the more components in the audio path the worse it is for fidelity. Again, that's why the Chord DACs do not have seperate buffer stage, filter stage, and gain stage to bypass and always output from the DAC's line-out stage. The DAC output is just very powerful. Call it clipping or distortion the likely reason is that the signal level from the Mojo you've tried is simply too hot for the car audio equipment.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy which ever works for you, and thanks to the OP for the comparison between these two.


----------



## bflat

psikey said:


> And the reason Chord Mojo does not have the Apple chip is because Apple demand full details of the device being used and seeing as Chord are using a very specialised custom built system not using off the shelf DAC chips they don't want Apple reverse engineering it a few years down the road claiming its their invention.


 
  
 Is this your opinion or did somebody at Chord tell this to you? It's pretty much impossible to extract the code out of the FPGA chip that Chord uses. Even if Apple wanted to try, all they would need is to buy a few dozen Mojos at retail. Same can be said about any chinese manufacturer. I would be surprised if someone from Chord actually accused Apple of stealing intellectual property.
  
 I suspect Chord is not willing to pay the royalties to Apple for MFi certification.


----------



## x RELIC x

bflat said:


> Is this your opinion or did somebody at Chord tell this to you? It's pretty much impossible to extract the code out of the FPGA chip that Chord uses. Even if Apple wanted to try, all they would need is to buy a few dozen Mojos at retail. Same can be said about any chinese manufacturer. I would be surprised if someone from Chord actually accused Apple of stealing intellectual property.
> 
> I suspect Chord is not willing to pay the royalties to Apple for MFi certification.




John Franks of Chord said this.


----------



## bflat

x relic x said:


> John Franks of Chord said this.


 

 That's surprising, but good to know!


----------



## x RELIC x

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/1185#post_12008205



mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.


----------



## faw88

ghost pack said:


> You seem to be under the impression that a DAC stage doesn't already have an amplifier in it. In order to get a line level signal you need to buffer (read "amplify") the extremely low level signal coming from the actual DAC chip. In a traditional DAC -> Amplifier setup, you actually have 3 amplification stages, a voltage or a current amplifier from the DAC chip (depending on implementation), a voltage "pre-amp" stage in the amplifier, and a current "power" stage in the amplifier.
> 
> I'm not an expert on the Mojo, but from what was said here it looks like the Mojo uses a current amplifier directly following its FPGA DAC chip, which it uses to drive headphones. If you set the output of this stage to 1V RMS it will function as a line out, as it has exactly the same components as a traditional stand alone DAC. The only difference you should notice if you set the output correctly is a slightly higher noise floor, as you're running the buffer at a very low output level compared to what it normally outputs. The distortion you're getting is almost certainly due to clipping. In the case of a car stereo, it probably has some sort of smart level detection system that lets it compress (soft clip) the input signal so you don't accidentally destroy your car speakers.


 

 Alright. I get your point. I will try it at 1V RMS. Thanks for the insight! Appreciate it!


----------



## buzzlulu

mython said:


> Look for the sub-section with the red star [COLOR=FF0000]★[/COLOR]:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post#post_11992416





However are there any "longer" cables which allow one to circumvent the CCK? All seem to be 6". I am looking for something around 2 feet


----------



## buzzlulu

markf786 said:


> Savvy shoppers can often find the Mojo at a discount for $400 to $450.




Pray tell - where here in the US?

Thanks

PS. Not shipped in from Japan but rather US based inventory


----------



## Mython

buzzlulu said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Look for the sub-section with the red star ★:
> ...


 
  
  
 I haven't seen any, because it's such a niche product, but I am confident that you could find a Chinese maker willing to accommodate your needs.
  
 Perhaps if you ask in the main Mojo thread, someone might be able to offer you a specific vendor recommendation, for special orders. Then again, if it's not for pocket usage, then does it matter so much if you just use a normal CCK daisychained with a standard USB-microUSB cable?


----------



## bpandbass

Correction done. Thank you for bringing issue this up. I think that was a major oversight for Chord to not remedy that USB noise issue. To me the iOS integration doesn't feel as well implemented as the OPPO's does.


----------



## Mython

bpandbass said:


> Correction done. Thank you for bringing issue this up. I think that was a major oversight for Chord to not remedy that USB noise issue. To me the iOS integration doesn't feel as well implemented as the OPPO's does.


 
  
 What USB noise issue?
  
 The RF issue, with some people's smartphones? That's not limited to Chord's DACs. Not by a very long shot.


----------



## bpandbass

I'm only giving my own opinion, and you know what people think about others' opinions. I do find the humor in my statement that people would go with the better value model on this site, though. We are chasing the magic dragon after all.


----------



## bpandbass

*RF Interference noise. The HA-2SE did not exhibit this same interference problem while being connected with a different MFI-certified cable. But by no means is this a problem exclusive to Mojo. But it does affect the users' abilities stream music services over the internet while using the Mojo connected to their phones. And that does detract from the Mojo's versatility to be unable to stream while plugged into a phone receiving radio signals, without experiencing RF interference.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

faw88 said:


> Pure LINE OUT : only utilize the DAC and give output signal bypassing the amplifier. the signal can then be amplified using any external amp. What mojo does is that it just adjusts the volume to a 2V setting. It causes severe clipping and distortion on my external Car amplifiers.


 
 The first time I tried Mojo with my car audio system, I got the same, rude shock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Took me a few minutes to realize that the 3V was too hot for the poor Sony amp. Switched to the regular mode and brought down the output volume to 2V (some forum post from Chord states that it's at about 4 taps down from double "purple") -- worked like charm! Doesn't hurt to go further down to "green" either.


----------



## chicken beer

Great review. I would also want to see your opinion of those two against Dragonfly Red, another hot portable DAC/Amp that I loved.
  
 But after all, the idea to carry a DAC/amp with a cell phone on the street is not convenient enough for me. I end up just plug IEM/earbuds straight into a good cell phone and much preferred the ease. I know, this is pretty low-style for a headfier.


----------



## Rob Watts

faw88 said:


> > *DAC Performance*
> >
> > Both the Mojo and HA-2SE can handle a maximum of 32 bits and support DSD files, with the Mojo having a maximum upsampling rate of 768 kHz, while the HA-2SE with a maximum of 384 kHz. *Both the HA-2SE and Mojo can operate as line-out devices*, allowing you to use them as standalone DACs with your higher-powered desktop headphone amplifier, speakers or stereo unit. Both require a 3.5mm to RCA cable to plug into most amplifiers. I did not run either device on a desktop rig, so I cannot comment on the sound, but having line out adds extra value to the devices, and can make them your new desktop DAC section. Since the Mojo has some of the most advanced DAC technology out there aside from the higher end Chord Mojo and Dave, and perhaps another UK-made product, the Meridian Audio Prime, it will make an excellent DAC stage in your desktop system.
> 
> ...


 
 You are mistaken; with Mojo, unlike all other DAC's has only ONE amplifier, which is capable of supplying 0.5A peak and very low distortion, so may easily drive line level inputs or difficult headphones. Conventional DAC/amps have 4 or five amplifiers in the signal path, which adds distortion and noise, and degrades transparency. So sure, use a conventional DAC which will have a line out via a separate amplifier if you like distortion and veiled sound quality.
  
 Rob


----------



## faw88

rob watts said:


> You are mistaken; with Mojo, unlike all other DAC's has only ONE amplifier, which is capable of supplying 0.5A peak and very low distortion, so may easily drive line level inputs or difficult headphones. Conventional DAC/amps have 4 or five amplifiers in the signal path, which adds distortion and noise, and degrades transparency. So sure, use a conventional DAC which will have a line out via a separate amplifier if you like distortion and veiled sound quality.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Thanks for your Input Rob! Indeed, I initially thought that the 2 button line preset could not be changed, But people have clarified it subsequently and I will definitely give this little wonder another go today. Can you Please tell me the Volume preset/Colour at which the supply is 1V? The initial confusion was that the 'Line Out' Preset 3v was too much for my system. which made me think there was amplification going on.


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes 10 clicks down (-10dB) will set it to 0.95v RMS at 0dBFS - so this is the maximum possible output at this volume setting. Obviously, by using the volume control, now means that Mojo will remember the volume setting so take care when plugging in an IEM after!
  
 Rob


----------



## faw88

rob watts said:


> Yes 10 clicks down (-10dB) will set it to 0.95v RMS at 0dBFS - so this is the maximum possible output at this volume setting. Obviously, by using the volume control, now means that Mojo will remember the volume setting so take care when plugging in an IEM after!
> 
> Rob


 

 Alright, Thanks alot!


----------



## NA Blur

Anyone post the Mojo's measurements?


----------



## Mython

na blur said:


> Anyone post the Mojo's measurements?


 
  
  
 Look in the relevant section, entitled _'Device Performance Measurements'_, within *post #3 of the main Mojo thread*


----------



## goodvibes

faw88 said:


> NO! ONLY the HA-2SE can operate as a pure line out device. NOT the mojo. Its Misleading reviews like these that made me purchase the mojo in the first place. It cannot function as a line out DAC. Simply not possible to bypass the amplifier section. the 2 button combo for pre-amp is just a volume preset, at which it gives 2v output, nothing else. Its very misleading.
> I required a Portable DAC to use with my car audio system which has its own high end amplifiers. Mojo amplification made the sound horrible. the HA-2 on the other hand has pure line out which bypasses its amplifier completely so you can just utilize that brilliant sabre chip, and it sounds amazing with external amplification.
> Dont get me wrong, I love the mojo, Its brilliant with my headphones. But I love my HA-2SE more as its much more versatile, and sounds almost equally good.
> 
> ...


 
 Glad you figured that out. There is no loss in turning down the Mojo to fit.


----------



## goodvibes

buzzlulu said:


> However are there any "longer" cables which allow one to circumvent the CCK? All seem to be 6". I am looking for something around 2 feet


 
 Easy enough to extend.


----------



## pilotISguy

It seems the Mojo is one of the best sounding portable DAC/AMP's out right now. Does anyone else wish it was... a little better looking? A little sharper like the Oppo. Personal opinion I guess. 
  
 I currently have a Pico DAC/AMP, I've really enjoyed it over the last few years. It was truly ahead of it's time when released. Does anyone know if the Mojo would be an upgrade to my PICO? (I'm using JH16 Pro's)
  
 Thanks


----------



## bpandbass

I'm not sure about the Pico's amp section, but the Mojo will likely be more powerful than it. As for the DAC, no doubt the Mojo's DAC will be better. It's the most advanced DAC that you will find in a device like this for under 1000 dollars. 
  
 The Mojo just has less little goodies like switches and buttons on it than the HA-2SE. Pretty much everything is handled automatically. I'd still recommend the Mojo over the HA2-SE personally, since the ESS Sabre DAC chip makes the Oppo brighter and more colored, and to my ears it makes the device less suitable for a wider gamut of headphones. But if you like brighter sounding equipment, give the HA2-SE a shot. If you don't like it, there is always the return window.


----------



## sonance

mython said:


> Look for the sub-section with the red star ★:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post#post_11992416


 
 Maybe I'm missing something, but that section in the linked thread specifically says that since the device is not mfi certified you must use the Apple CCK + a second cable to connect. Since they are both short, perhaps you were alluding to this as "one cable"?


----------



## robtms

This is really thorough. Super helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Currawong

sonance said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Look for the sub-section with the red star ★:
> ...


 

 There are modded CCKs you can buy that are terminated with a micro USB plug instead.
  
 The interference issue is possibly the only main downside to using a Mojo. I was using an X7 as a transport to it with TIDAL and getting interference, which was a bit annoying.


----------



## Mr X

psikey said:


> The original HA2 has so much background hiss with the SE846's I could'nt listen to it. I even contacted Oppo and they said it could be an issue for the 9 Ohm SE846's as one of lowest impedance IEMS's. Have they fixed the noise level with the SE ?
> 
> I'm happy now with my SE846/Mojo combination. If I spend more money now it will be to add the Chord Poly to my Mojo or buy a fully featured streaming DAP like the Pioneer 300R or the upcoming Fiio X5 3rd gen.


 

 I have the SE846's too. Originally had the HA2 and liked the Apple integration BUT suffered hiss. Swapped to the MOJO. Slight preference to the sound but didn't like the form factor for portability with and iPhone and above all couldn't stream and listen due to frequent RF inteference so sod that.
 Got the HA2-SE and very pleased. No more hiss (to my ears) and whilst I can no longer do a direct comparison with the MOJO (unlike before) very pleased with the sound.


----------



## SP Wild

Going through a heatwave here, and recently got blown away by music streaming tech, but can't hear all this music with headphones, too hot.

The solution is to go IEM and portables, because my tube and class a gear gets hot as well. So ended up with these exact two units, as of now, they are the only experience I have on the portable front.

I found the OPPO to be a better dac outright than a combined dac amp. Piping the dac output to my desktop gear shows it is better than my own DIY Delta Sigma dac which I meticulously modded. I think the amp section let's it down somewhat.

The Chord competes with my AudioGD reference 7 multibit balanced DAC...This thing weighs 15kg of transformers and electronics. Chord is also better than the OPPO at driving headphones. The Mojo fundamentally is in a higher league than the OPPO. The Chord plays above it's price IMO. The Oppo is a reasonably good DAC with an ordinary amp section.


----------



## gregleo

Thanks for this, could not find a better comparison elsewhere.
  
 I'm new to the DAC/AMP world (first time to everything I guess) and I wonder if anyone could let me know which one of HA-2 SE or MOJO they would pair with the Beyerdynamic T5p 2nd Gen.
  
 The shop where I'm buying those can offers me a good bundle deal, 140USD for HA-2 SE and 350USD for the MOJO, I just can't make up my mind. But it's a sweet deal.
  
 I was able to hear the MOJO in shop paired with a T5p 1st Gen, a Hifiman HE1000 and some other cans I don't recall the brand. Personally everything sounded somewhat better, more soundstage, more depth but I wasn't blown away to be honest. What I mean is the difference with and without is there but it's not like DVD vs 4k imo. Again, noob here and I only tested this out for 20min with my phone and tidal hifi / spotify premium.
  
 As for the HA-2 SE well I haven't be able to find a unit for testing.
  
 In other words, any advise here? I would use this mainly on iPhone 7+ (when travelling) and on Macbook Pro at work.


----------



## nwavesailor

gregleo said:


> In other words, any advise here? I would use this mainly on iPhone 7+ (when travelling) and on Macbook Pro at work.


 
 The size and shape of the Oppo may work better with your iPhone while traveling. Some find the Oppo easier to use with Apple devices.


----------



## gregleo

Size and functionality wise the OPPO clearly has the upper-hand. However I'm reading the OPPO seem to mid-range forward, and I wonder how strong that would be given Beyerdynamic loves mid-range and trebles. The T5p is supposed to be very balanced though, at least my opinion when I tested the model. (without DAC)


----------



## nwavesailor

Perhaps so


gregleo said:


> Size and functionality wise the OPPO clearly has the upper-hand. However I'm reading the OPPO seem to mid-range forward


 
 Perhaps so.
  
 I was looking for more detail, using it with Apple devices, nice simple shape, and only spending $300 so for me it was the Oppo.
  
 Is the Mojo a better DAC/AMP? It may be, but I'm happy with the Oppo!


----------



## gregleo

In other words, chances of my being disappointed is close too none as this will be an improvement on existing output of my sources.  Like I'm moving from an average Ford car to a Porsche or Bentley. Both are expensive and a good upgrade which I won't be disappointed with. Going with the one that offers the best specs towards my needs makes the most sense.


----------



## schmonballins

Thanks for the review. I have owned both. I had the OPPO first and it did a fine job of driving both my Sennheiser Momentums (the bass boost was a life saver on those headphones) and my Audeze EL-8 CBs. I liked the OPPO for office use due to it's portability and the reduced amount of desk space that it occupied. I have to agree with the sound signatures you mention with both units. I bought a Chord Mojo mainly for a portable use that involves listening everywhere but the office. Once I listened to the Mojo it was game over and I gave my OPPO to a friend of mine, and felt it was worth the extra desk space at work. One thing that I really appreciate about the Mojo is that it can drive two lower impedance headphones at the same time, which makes it fun for listening with friends and family. I use the Mojo now for everything (desktop and portable) and consider it a long term investment with which I can use with all of my headphones and future headphones. A friend of mine has a 20k standalone DAC and I have compared this with the Mojo, and the Mojo definitely punches way above it's weight. While lower in price, the OPPO is a great portable AMP/DAC and great for Audiophiles just getting their feet wet, but I feel now after having both that the Mojo is the better value even though it is more expensive. Thanks again for the comparison and I look forward to your full Mojo review.


----------



## myhalis

The oppo was my first portable DAC/amp and the mojo the second. Although I appreciate the oppo's capabilities it never impressed me. The mojo on the other hand the first time I heard it stunned me. I would say that the mojo is in another league. Way more transparent than the oppo and more musical. The oppo, in comparison, puts a veil on the music and sounds cold. My Focal Elear, which scales pretty well, makes the difference even bigger.  
  
 I would happily switch my oppo to something that is way more portable, say the dragonfly red.  
  
 In terms of performance per dollar I think the mojo also wins. Big time. 
  
 Is the mojo perfect? No. I love classical music and mojo has left me wanting in that department especially with large orchestral recordings. Also, be sure to treat those USB connections with care.


----------



## Amrit-R

myhalis said:


> The oppo was my first portable DAC/amp and the mojo the second. Although I appreciate the oppo's capabilities it never impressed me. The mojo on the other hand the first time I heard it stunned me. I would say that the mojo is in another league. Way more transparent than the oppo and more musical. The oppo, in comparison, puts a veil on the music and sounds cold. My Focal Elear, which scales pretty well, makes the difference even bigger.
> 
> I would happily switch my oppo to something that is way more portable, say the dragonfly red.
> 
> ...



Well, I have also read the exact opposite when both the Oppo and Mojo were connected to a Audioquest Nighthawk. The Oppo was the preferred option. A lot seems to depend on the interaction with the used headphone.


----------



## myhalis

You are absolutely right, a lot has to do with synergy. Furthermore, it also has to to with your musical preferences. For example, I am leaning towards neutral. The Elear is a bit bassy for me but I enjoy it. I have also an open-back Audeze EL-8 which is a lot more neutral but not nearly as good as the Elear. In my opinion the mojo wins hands down with both headphones. I haven't tried the Nighthawks though. I was intrigued but from what I heard they have even more bass than the Elear and their high frequencies are more rolled off. Probably not my stuff. The oppo has also a switch that adds more bass. I never use it but someone else may have it on all the time.


----------



## Amrit-R

myhalis said:


> You are absolutely right, a lot has to do with synergy. Furthermore, it also has to to with your musical preferences. For example, I am leaning towards neutral. The Elear is a bit bassy for me but I enjoy it. I have also an open-back Audeze EL-8 which is a lot more neutral but not nearly as good as the Elear. In my opinion the mojo wins hands down with both headphones. I haven't tried the Nighthawks though. I was intrigued but from what I heard they have even more bass than the Elear and their high frequencies are more rolled off. Probably not my stuff. The oppo has also a switch that adds more bass. I never use it but someone else may have it on all the time.



The Elear seems to be a beautifull headphone. Next week I may have the opportunity to listen to the Elear. The Nighthawk however is radically different then the Sennheiser HD700 which I have been using for the last few years. (I was tempted by the Elear) Now I'm stunned stunned how well a band like Tool and others sounds through the Nighthawk. A lot of music has really come to live again for me. From all the comments I have a strong impression that the HD700 needs a tube amp, which may not suite the Nighthawk well. The Oppo amp get's however good reviews particulary combined with the Nighthawk (from nwavesailor for example). More positive then the Mojo. But I have also seen a comment from someone who's enthousiastic about the combi of the Mojo and the Nighthawk. So only one thing to do, try them out oneself


----------



## nwavesailor

amrit-r said:


> The Elear seems to be a beautifull headphone. Next week I may have the opportunity to listen to the Elear. The Nighthawk however is radically different then the Sennheiser HD700 which I have been using for the last few years. (I was tempted by the Elear) Now I'm stunned stunned how well a band like Tool and others sounds through the Nighthawk. A lot of music has really come to live again for me. From all the comments I have a strong impression that the HD700 needs a tube amp, which may not suite the Nighthawk well. The Oppo amp get's however good reviews particulary combined with the Nighthawk. More so then the Mojo. But I have also seen a comment from someone who's enthousiastic about the combi of the Mojo and the Nighthawk. So only one thing to do, try them out oneself


 

 I don't know if Oppo would ship direct to you in The Netherlands?  If so, would have the same 30 days to return the HA-2SE if it doesn't work for you as we have here in the US? That would make for a worry free purchase if this is the case!


----------



## Amrit-R

nwavesailor said:


> I don't know if Oppo would ship direct to you in The Netherlands?  If so, would have the same 30 days to return the HA-2SE if it doesn't work for you as we have here in the US? That would make for a worry free purchase if this is the case!


Yes, that's no problem. But next week I have to go to the east of the Neteherlands for work. I should be able to combine it with a visit to a store who have several of these devices in stock. And the Elear to try out.


----------



## Jimster480

Do you have any other DAC's to compare to?
 Because there are a number of entry level DAC's that seem to perform quite well.
 I'd really be interested to see a FiiO K1/E18 vs Mojo or HA2-SE


----------



## geoffalter11

Thx for the for the review. I definitely need to hear the mojo. I don't hear the sabre glare. Perhaps, my ears are broken...


----------



## arthurl

Can confirm, mojo has that darker but smoother sound compared to the brighter and more lively sound of HA-2se


----------



## geoffalter11

myhalis said:


> The oppo was my first portable DAC/amp and the mojo the second. Although I appreciate the oppo's capabilities it never impressed me. The mojo on the other hand the first time I heard it stunned me. I would say that the mojo is in another league. Way more transparent than the oppo and more musical. The oppo, in comparison, puts a veil on the music and sounds cold. My Focal Elear, which scales pretty well, makes the difference even bigger.
> 
> I would happily switch my oppo to something that is way more portable, say the dragonfly red.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your thoughts.  I have an Oppo as well and love its functionality while I find the sound to just be decent.  It doesn't control the low end as I would like and I find the bass boost to muddy the sound.  I went to a Leckerton UHA-6S and found an immediate improvement in resolution and clarity.  It isnt the Mojo, but very few are.  Perhaps the Vorzuge products, although they are sans DAC.


----------



## nwavesailor

arthurl said:


> Can confirm, mojo has that darker but smoother sound compared to the brighter and more lively sound of HA-2se


 

 I know many who are thrilled with the Mojo / AQ Nighthawk combo. If the the Mojo is indeed darker, I'm glad I have the HA-2SE / Nighthawk combo.


----------



## doktorkarate

Thanks for this review! I ended up getting the mojo again, as it is the cheaper device here. I almost bought the HA-2 SE just because it seemed more versatile, but on the other hand I have a Xduoo XD-5 with just that tad more options to go with.


----------



## showme99

doktorkarate said:


> Thanks for this review! I ended up getting the mojo again, as it is the cheaper device here. I almost bought the HA-2 SE just because it seemed more versatile, but on the other hand I have a Xduoo XD-5 with just that tad more options to go with.


Where did you find a Mojo priced less than the HA-2SE? At most retailers, the Mojo is almost twice the cost of the HA-2SE.


----------



## headpfizer

I have the SE and have to say it is a fantastic little device. Use it primarily with my laptop but also with my phone when out auditioning headphones.


----------



## doktorkarate

showme99 said:


> Where did you find a Mojo priced less than the HA-2SE? At most retailers, the Mojo is almost twice the cost of the HA-2SE.



I'm from Europe and ordered from Amazon uk


----------



## fuffy442

bpandbass said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> With my iPhone 7 no longer having a headphone jack, and with the portable headphone amplifier and DAC market getting more competitive than ever, I thought it was time to consider making the switch from my larger Schiit Audio Lyr 2 class A hybrid desktop amp, and an external DAC, to an all-in-one portable unit. The two of such devices I tried, in order to see which one would win me over, were the OPPO Digital HA2-SE, and the Chord Electronics Mojo. While these two devices are in my opinion geared toward a different type of user (and price should be an indicator, with the OPPO being USD 300 and the Chord being USD 600), I nonetheless thought it would be worthwhile to compare the two to see if the Mojo really is worth double the price, or for the average person the HA-2SE is the better value proposition.
> 
> ...




Nicely written. I know I'm reading way later than your posting, but have you compared the HA-2 to the Fiio Alpen 2? Any thoughts??


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

doktorkarate said:


> Thanks for this review! I ended up getting the mojo again, as it is the cheaper device here. I almost bought the HA-2 SE just because it seemed more versatile, but on the other hand I have a Xduoo XD-5 with just that tad more options to go with.



I used to have both mojo and xd05 but ended up selling the xd05 for several reasons. tbh I love both of 'em but I just can't justify myself for having both at the same time.


----------



## doktorkarate

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> I used to have both mojo and xd05 but ended up selling the xd05 for several reasons. tbh I love both of 'em but I just can't justify myself for having both at the same time.



I got my XD-5 before the "hype" on head-fi and massdrop started, so I paid >100€ for it. Might end up selling one of both in the end again, but for now I'm okay with my choices^^ Don't think one could get a lot out of selling a XD-5 atm. anyhow, so keeping it might be the better option^^


----------



## Gethyn

I currently have an RWAK120 running balanced out to an RSA  SR-71B and iSine 20s and LCD 2.2s. I have an option on a well priced used Mojo, but can't demo it and wondered if anyone could advise on whether or not the sound of my RWAK120 could be improved with the Mojo. The dual DACs in the RWAK120 are already excellent and the sound with the RSA SR-71B amp is excellent. I know I'd lose the balanced connection if I bought the Mojo, but what about the SQ?

Thanks!


----------



## aravaioli

I own Mojo, Oppo HA-2 SE, Creative Soundblaster E5 and Denon DA-10.
In terms of both power and quality of sound the Mojo outclasses them all. The Oppo in my experience is quite underpowered for any headphone with impedance of 150 Ohm or more (leaving sensitivity alone for now): it powers fine my Sennhieser HD598, not so the HD700 and definitely struggles with the HD600 and 650 and Beyerdynamic DT990. It is a pity because I like its bass boost feature a lot and also the ability to be used as charger. I also prefer the rotary volume vs the 2-button solution of the Mojo. 
The Creative E5 is the only one that can keep up (somewhat) with the power of the Mojo and offers the unique Bluetooth (Apt-X too) feature which makes it a keeper. Its sound is not as refined; the Denon comes closer but it has its own issues: more often than not (and I still do not understand what I am doing wrong) the rotary volume is disabled and the volume can only be controlled with my Android devices (I use USB Audio Pro). At times the rotary controls work. Power in the same range of the Oppo but I prefer the sound of the Denon, slightly more "analogue".

Long story short: careful before you get the Oppo HA-2 or HA-2SE. Depending on your headphone its power may be inadequate. The E5 costs actually less, offers Bluetooth also and even microphone input: it may be a better alternative if the Mojo is just out of your budget.


----------



## Scott Branham

I currently have an Audeze Deckard as my home headphone amp. I'd like to try a different Dac. Can I get a clear-cut answer as to if I can use the Mojo for the Dac section and the amp section from my Deckard? Kind of get conflicting reports on line-out ability of the Mojo, and wanted some clarification.


----------



## Jstn01

What are people's thoughts on the ak70 and mojo combination?


----------



## LWR999

Jstn01 said:


> What are people's thoughts on the ak70 and mojo combination?



I ran both for a while, wrapped up nicely in a Dignis Avec case.

I liked the combo and the Mojo sound. I found the AK70 a bit fiddly because of size and quirks of the operating system - the battery would sometimes drain if not powered off and the UI took some effort on my part to get used to.

I've since replaced the combo with an A&K SP1000Cu - whilst it's 3x the price of the AK70/Mojo/Dignis Combo the convenience of being stackless, the sound quality increase and the better SP1000 User Experience, it's been a great upgrade.

So, my AK70/Mojo combo was much loved but not missed compared to my new setup


----------



## Jstn01

LWR999 said:


> I ran both for a while, wrapped up nicely in a Dignis Avec case.
> 
> I liked the combo and the Mojo sound. I found the AK70 a bit fiddly because of size and quirks of the operating system - the battery would sometimes drain if not powered off and the UI took some effort on my part to get used to.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the great review of both so I guess the biggest upgrade is around convenience of one device


----------



## LWR999

Jstn01 said:


> Thank you for the great review of both so I guess the biggest upgrade is around convenience of one device



I guess so. And I place more value that I thought I would on not having to stack. That said, before going to the SP1000, I tested my AK70 with a Hugo2 and whilst it was better that the Mojo, I found the sound quality of the SP1000 to be better than the Hugo2 and the Mojo. So, to my ears, quite a big sound upgrade.

All that said, to my ears, I can't think of a better combo for the price than AK70/Mojo. And there's something very old-school audiophile about the combo in the Dignis Case. It's portable, but chunky in a good way. And you could probably use it to defend yourself if things ever got lively at Flinders Street Station...


----------



## Jstn01

LWR999 said:


> I guess so. And I place more value that I thought I would on not having to stack. That said, before going to the SP1000, I tested my AK70 with a Hugo2 and whilst it was better that the Mojo, I found the sound quality of the SP1000 to be better than the Hugo2 and the Mojo. So, to my ears, quite a big sound upgrade.
> 
> All that said, to my ears, I can't think of a better combo for the price than AK70/Mojo. And there's something very old-school audiophile about the combo in the Dignis Case. It's portable, but chunky in a good way. And you could probably use it to defend yourself if things ever got lively at Flinders Street Station...




Haha that's gold and very true


----------



## Jstn01

LWR999 said:


> I guess so. And I place more value that I thought I would on not having to stack. That said, before going to the SP1000, I tested my AK70 with a Hugo2 and whilst it was better that the Mojo, I found the sound quality of the SP1000 to be better than the Hugo2 and the Mojo. So, to my ears, quite a big sound upgrade.
> 
> All that said, to my ears, I can't think of a better combo for the price than AK70/Mojo. And there's something very old-school audiophile about the combo in the Dignis Case. It's portable, but chunky in a good way. And you could probably use it to defend yourself if things ever got lively at Flinders Street Station...



My other question is the mojo and ak70 significantly better than just the ak70 by itself?


----------



## LWR999

Jstn01 said:


> My other question is the mojo and ak70 significantly better than just the ak70 by itself?



I think so. People say the Mojo has a slight warmth and brings a musicality and depth to listening, more emotion - I agree.  For home listening sessions, I wouldn't ever listen to the AK70 without the Mojo. When I've been on the move and travelling light, I've used the AK70 with a balanced cable on my SE846s - while not as good as the Mojo combo, it's great for a portable unit.

That said, the AK70 couldn't drive my full size headphones properly (HD800S, Ether Flow C, Ether, Focal Elear) without the Mojo.

My desktop rig at home is a HugoTT. I can't say I noticed any quality downside with the AK70/Mojo vs the HugoTT (to my ears)


----------



## sine_wave

For the price I'd go with the OPPO.  Chord is a great company but its 2x the price, and I'm not sure there is really an audible difference between the two.


----------



## S-O8

I have an HA-2 .. not the SE but tried a Mojo and loved it ... so now have it - as well as keeping the HA-2.  I do have an issue with it though - I prefer the volume buttons to be both the same colour.  I think I need counselling lol ... I think it probably says a lot about me ... oops.


----------



## torifile

sine_wave said:


> For the price I'd go with the OPPO.  Chord is a great company but its 2x the price, and I'm not sure there is really an audible difference between the two.


Except that for iPhone X users, the Oppo cuts out frequently and randomly. It’s unusable.


----------



## johnnyliu02

Nice review! Any chance you've compared these two with other portable and desktop dac/amp combos yet? 

Wondering how something like a Schiit Jotunheim measures up to the Mojo. Obviously a lot more powerful and can drive more demanding headphones, but for something like the HD6xx will there be an appreciable difference in sound quality at normal listening volume?


----------



## alphanumerix1

Pulling the trigger on the ha1se from everything ive read it's a great pair up with the pm3 which isn' totally suprising ;P


----------



## abm0 (Apr 13, 2018)

geoffalter11 said:


> I don't hear the sabre glare. Perhaps, my ears are broken...


No, you're fine. There is no "Sabre glare", it's an audiophile urban legend. If there's any coloration to the sound of any of these two devices, it's from their headphone amplifiers, not from their DACs. (And its existence should be judged using correctly performing headphones, not a model already known to have its own "glare".)

LE:
LOL, just noticed someone else called the Mojo's treble unbearable on this same thread.  And this is why reports of frequency response problems on DACs should be treated with utmost suspicion.


----------



## swesko

Owning both I can confirm that the mojo is a better device if you like warm signature as it has a better bass slab while the treble is clear enough but not too bright. The oppo on the other hand is bright for my taste as the bass seems lighter and the emphasis on the treble can make the sound bright or too revealing


----------



## KC-130

Scott Branham said:


> I currently have an Audeze Deckard as my home headphone amp. I'd like to try a different Dac. Can I get a clear-cut answer as to if I can use the Mojo for the Dac section and the amp section from my Deckard? Kind of get conflicting reports on line-out ability of the Mojo, and wanted some clarification.


I just happened to be reading this 5-month old thread and noticed you asked a question that wasn't answered within the thread.
You've likely already found your answer but I'll write a quick response here anyway.

You can certainly use the Mojo as a DAC with the Deckard as an Amp by connecting the mojo to the Deckard with a 3.5mm->RCA connector.
To set the Mojo in Line-Out mode just press and hold both Volume buttons and then press the Power button.
The Power will flash a bit and then both Volume buttons will settle to the same color (violet) which indicates the Mojo is in Line-Out mode (3V).
Now power on your Deckard and use it to adjust the volume to your headphones.

fwiw: I've encountered a couple of amps where the Line-Out mode of the Mojo was a bit too harsh; so I powered the Mojo on in standard mode and adjusted the Mojo volume to a lower setting.  That isn't a preferred configuration but works nonetheless.


----------



## chris10 (Aug 23, 2018)

Good write up. However, in terms of sound quality I personally think they're a world apart and disagree that 90% should take the Oppo.

I bought both and found the HA-2SE to be good, but nothing particularly inspiring. I could take it or leave it. Plugging headphones directly in to the computer with a top-end motherboard or plugging in to the Oppo... meh, I really wasn't bothered either way and I'd struggle to call it blind and tell you whether the Oppo DAC was there or not. Even on a mobile device it was a hard call if I'm honest.

The Mojo on the other hand blew me away for the price point. The difference is astounding and I could absolutely tell you, blind, whether the Mojo was there or not and whether it was the Mojo or the HA-2SE.

It could be the specific pairing of Shure-SE846 IEMs and the Mojo... but given the price difference of £140/$180 (+60% vs the Oppo)... :O no competition. Mojo all the way.


----------



## fnsnyc

I am not sure about the AK70, but with the AK120 it is a must have!
So much better!


----------



## damart81

torifile said:


> Except that for iPhone X users, the Oppo cuts out frequently and randomly. It’s unusable.


Interesting, was looking at both, but will probably lean towards the Mojo.


----------



## BusyPooping

damart81 said:


> Interesting, was looking at both, but will probably lean towards the Mojo.



I’ve used both on an iPhone 7 Plus for the oppo and iPhone X for the mojo.  I preferred the mojo.


----------



## MalinYamato

LWR999 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review.
> 
> For such a subjective decision, your conclusion is a little too definitive for my taste.
> 
> ...


Try the second Edition of Oppo HA with an improved dac and base bost.


----------

